# Big Busts + Wrap Dresses + T-shirts



## sephoras girl (Apr 27, 2009)

I was inspired by ColdDayinHell's thread and wanted to take it a step further.

I've heard wrap dresses are great for bigger busts and was wondering what *stores* carry decent wrap dresses?

Also, what _brands_ of T-Shirts and tops work well with heavy busts.

Be specific, if possible!

Any other tips for bigger busts would be appreciated too.

As always, Thanks!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 27, 2009)

i think v necks look nice on larger busts (not super low but just low enough that it lengthens your neck)

wrap tops should look good to or U neck tops. i tend to avoid high neck tops just cause they make me feel like i look saggy up top.


----------



## sephoras girl (Apr 27, 2009)

Do you know some sites that carry those?


----------



## DiorShowgirl (Apr 27, 2009)

wow wish I had the cleavage/big breast problem...LOL...I know my daughter does..Hating..H A T I N G...


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 27, 2009)

I think longer styles look better too - because I have a bigger bust, if I wear standard teeshirts, sometimes they can bunch up and show my tummy since the material is stretched over 'the girls'





I can't think of any specific brands that offer longer tshirts, but they shouldnt be too hard to find.

Wrap dresses, I LOVE them, especially since I have a small waist that suits the type of tie/bow that most wrap dresses have... but they seem to go in and out of fashion, so I just grab them when I see them.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 27, 2009)

i agree with the longer shirts thing.

finding a V neck shirt should not be a problem at all

their are a bunch of sites, you could try asos or forever 21

or if you are looking for something more clasic stores like old navy, the gap, Jcrew (my personal favorite) and banna republic would work

i know dianne von fursten burg always makes wrap dresses butshe is super pricey, you should for the wrap dress just look at some of the stores listed above, they may have them on sale since the weather is getting warm.

also for dresses you can look for U or V neck just get something with thicker straps (aka no spaghetti strap tops)


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 27, 2009)

I agree, V necks and long t'shirts are my saviors. I don't have specific stores, just there's certain styles you look for and see what stores have them to match.

Take a walk thru some dept. stores and try some stuff on.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes, i agree, long teeshirts, it lengthen your silhouette. I'm not a big fan of V-neck teeshirts, that said they look good, low round (like elongated round) teeshirts are my fave. One other thing i like to do is wear seamless bras under my teeshirts.


----------



## sephoras girl (Apr 27, 2009)

Where do you get your bras?


----------

